# Native Access Installation Problems



## FrontierSoundFX (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm trying to install the "Thrill" instrument through native access and it keeps popping up a message midway through the download stating that I don't have enough space. I get that some temporary space is required, but the file is only 30gb. I currently have 250gb on my computer disk and 400gb on the destination hard drive. Has anyone else experienced this problem with large files from NI?

Thanks


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jun 6, 2019)

Just an update:

A good old fashioned reboot seemed to solve the problem. Maybe it was a cache issue? Anyway, the file was able to resume and finish after a computer reboot.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Jun 8, 2019)

It seems rebooting was a temporary fix, but didn’t entirely solve the problem. I found another forum discussing the problem, and nobody there seems to have a single fix-all solution. It is a common problem though, specifically with the files in excess of 20gb.

https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/not-enough-space-on-drive-error.336839/

Some of the suggestions include clearing the download cache on Mac and/or removing the preferences.plist for Native Access.


----------



## fretti (Jun 9, 2019)

FrontierSoundFX said:


> I'm trying to install the "Thrill" instrument through native access and it keeps popping up a message midway through the download stating that I don't have enough space. I get that some temporary space is required, but the file is only 30gb. I currently have 250gb on my computer disk and 400gb on the destination hard drive. Has anyone else experienced this problem with large files from NI?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, wanted to install a product (~30 Gb also) and it said I'll need to free up space (had around 200 Gb left on my harddrive...)


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey all. I just wanted to write back and report that I was eventually able to install everything included in the NI Collectors Edition Bundle. The solution that seemed to work for me was just to completely redirect the download to an external drive instead of doing in on the computer hard disk.

The calculation still doesn't entirely make sense. A 30gb downloaded file, plus the temporary install space, plus the finalized product could (in theory) inflate the required installation space to 3x its final size, but that would still be under my original 250gb available.

If you encounter this problem though, just redirect the download to an external. It can be the destination drive for the sample library or a separate one attached just for download purposes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## micrologus (Sep 23, 2019)

Downloading from Native Access is always a nightmare for me. I changed the download destination drive, but NA needs a great space on my Macintosh HD.
I deleted a lot of files from my hard disk (260 Gb!) to free memory space but apparently the disk remains full. How is it possible? Any idea?


----------



## micrologus (Sep 24, 2019)

Ok, I found: I must deactivate Time Machine!


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 19, 2019)

If you are on Windows, trying emptying the recycle bin. I have sometimes found that downloaders and installers suddenly "find" space that they should have known was there to begin with. I'm afraid I don't remember whether this applies to Native Access.


----------

